

Twitter & Performance: An update (aka the SQL query that took down Twitter) - abraham
http://engineering.twitter.com/2010/07/twitter-performance-update.html

======
growt
Maybe they oversimplified what they do for the blog post, but that doesn't
really sound professional to me.

